# 1986 300ZX



## higbee (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi all.... I have a 1986 300ZX 2+2 with only 47,000 miles on it. I hate to part with my baby but it's time to sell. The bluebook is pretty low. The car has been garaged and the miles are all highway. No body damage at all and just put new tires on it. I'm the original owner. My question to you is how much do you think it's worth? I don't want to get taken advantage of but want to get a decent price for a car that still has that "new car smell". 

Thanks in advance. 

Higbee


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

Auto or 5 speed? What trim level, GL or GLL? I would start at $3500.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I hate to say it, but unless it's ridiculously low miles, like 10,000 or so, you won't get a lot for a non-turbo 2+2. There was a local 84 AE (turbo) with 9,000 miles that went for $10,000 like last year. Those are hte exception to the rule, though. And personally, from my own point of view, a car that has only 47,000 miles in 20 years, that's a car with a potential for a lot of parts being replaced if it suddenly starts seeing regular use..... I'd sooner buy a high mileage car with proven reliability and regular maintenance.


----------



## higbee (Jul 10, 2006)

reddzx - It is a 5 speed with the GLL trim - charcoal gray with the electronics package. 

Zen31ZR - I've seen a lot of different price ranges for this model with low mileage - the average is around $5000-6000. I've had regular maintenance on it. Oil has been changed every 2000 to 3000 miles and had a lot of things changed out at 30,000 miles. 

Thank you both for your input. I hate to "give" this thing away with such low mileage. I'll probably sell it next month and see what happens.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Why don't you post up on Ebay and see what kind of response you get. Or your local Craiglist.org. Craigslist is free, Ebay is not. In all truthfullness, it depends on the part of the country you are in how much price you can command for a car like this. I've seen almost perfect examples of the Z31 Turbo models coming out of New York for less than $2000. 600 miles west of there you might get 5 times as much. Prices seem to drop in the central U.S., and rise again as you get near California.


----------



## higbee (Jul 10, 2006)

Zen31ZR: 

Really appreciate the input. I've heard good and bad about craigslist - mainly about scam artists. I would think I'd be okay on the selling end of an ad. I live in Southern Nevada and in a small town which wouldn't behoove a lot of local interest in my car. 

Maybe you can give me some more input. I had the T-tops off the other day and noticed the felt ceiling material (not sure how else to describe it) behind the openings seemed to be coming "unglued". I went to some local body shops and detail shops and they said to go to an upholstery shop (none in town though). A friend suggested double backed carpet tape. I want to make it look like new so I want to have it repaired professionally but can't find anyone to take it on. Do you have any suggestions or ideas?

Thanks again.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Your local auto parts store might have some headliner spray, it's supposed to help stick that felt back on. It doesn't work real well, but it might til you can get it to a interior place. My personal methods were a little more extreme, I used superglue. However it came through the "pores" in the felt and looked like crap so I wouldn't do that again.


----------



## higbee (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I almost used Elmers just to see if I could get it sealed. Glad I didn't now that you've mentioned superglue. 

Do you have any experience with the digital dashes? I noticed the odometer portion is fading in and out. Nissan quoted me around $800 to replace the whole thing. They say it's a common problem and the only way to fix it is to replace the whole thing.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

higbee said:


> Thanks for the info. I almost used Elmers just to see if I could get it sealed. Glad I didn't now that you've mentioned superglue.
> 
> Do you have any experience with the digital dashes? I noticed the odometer portion is fading in and out. Nissan quoted me around $800 to replace the whole thing. They say it's a common problem and the only way to fix it is to replace the whole thing.


Do a search here on digital dashes and the accompanying power supply. There's been a ton of threads about it, should be a link in the FAQ thread at the top of this section. I tried to make this stuff easy to find back when I modded this section, that was a long time ago.........


----------



## tibbs (Mar 21, 2011)

higbee said:


> Hi all.... I have a 1986 300ZX 2+2 with only 47,000 miles on it. I hate to part with my baby but it's time to sell. The bluebook is pretty low. The car has been garaged and the miles are all highway. No body damage at all and just put new tires on it. I'm the original owner. My question to you is how much do you think it's worth? I don't want to get taken advantage of but want to get a decent price for a car that still has that "new car smell".
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Higbee


How about 4500.00


----------



## 1986 300ZX - John (Jun 7, 2011)

*1986 300ZX with 10,000 miles*

Higbee

I have a 1986 300ZX with 10,000 miles that is in mint condition. I am the original owner and have garage kept the car with NO winter use. I, like you, have considered selling it to get a more family friendly vehicle. Pricing is rather tough to achieve in so unique a car and mileage. Does anyone have an idea what mine would be worth? It is silver with grey leather interior and has the t-tops. I have the original bra, car cover and mats and everything is pristine. I just put new tires on and a new battery - oh and my new antiques care plate from Pennsylvania. Somehow the picture of the Model T on the plate does not seem to fit. 

I have also had a problem with my headliner and it is a bit more complicated than you think. There is a very thin layer of foam attached to the cloth and there is where the problem lies. The foam has crumbled and glueing it is virtually impossible because of the flaking - sandlike consistency of the cloth. I purchased a new headliner form my dealer (was not cheap) and it replaced by them. It, like teh rest of the car looks GREAT! Ironically my brother has an 1985 300ZX with a bit more miles and his headliner fell apart as well. 

Hope this info helps and if anyone can give me some recommendations on the sale of my 300ZX I would greatly appreciate it. It truly is a one in a million Z and has been babied and maintained meticously. All accessories and electronics work like new.


Thanks,

J


----------



## gedgmo (Jun 10, 2011)

Unfortunately, most owners of older Z's have been very good with maintenance, and these cars are sadly underappreciated at the moment. I am restoring an '86, but I don't expect to sell it, just get it to useable condition.It has over 210K miles, but I got it for less than $1000 (sorry if that is depressing) and have bought new carpet, replaced the headliner, new timing belt and radiator, redoing whole suspension and brakes. 

The headliner was sagging so I had to replace that with material from fabric shop (headliner material is on big roll in the back), it was a real pain to clean off the old crumbles under the velvet, and to replace it with different color maroon headliner (not going for a 100-point car).

I have watched for a while, seen 84-88 Z's go for around $3000-5000, regardless of care - well, much lower if not well cared for, and have also seen several people part them out and get more as parts, but this is a real pain and depends on the market for the part, as well as the time and trouble to remove, sell, ship. etc.

I expect (hope?) that these will be more valued in the future, especially as younger kids that remember them as the sports car of their day grow up. So you can either hold on to it and hope it appreciates, sell it now for what you can get, or try to find an enthusiast on ebay

Good luck


----------



## 1986 300ZX - John (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks gedgmo,

It is surprising to see the value of these cars. If this was an '86 vette with 10K - look out!  It is funny to hear that you had headliner trouble as well. That seems to be a common issue with all Z's.

Thanks again for the info. I may throw it on ebay just test the waters but I am not going to give this car away.

Thanks again,

J


----------



## 1986Nissan300ZX (Jan 29, 2012)

*I am Interested in buying a 1986 300zx*

I have a 1986 Nissan 300zx that requires body work that is too expensive for me. The floor boards are rotting and I don't have the time or money to get it fixed.

I am trying to find either a complete car or just the body to repair mine.

If anyone is selling their 300zx and the body is in good condition, I will highly consider buying it.

You can contact me at [email protected]


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

List your location.


----------

